# Pregame 2014-15 Season



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Decided to splurge on the sidewalk crew this year:

2000 GMC 1500
2007 Honda Rincon 680efi w/33hrs ...I already bought a pair of clear whelen vertex to put in rear brake lights lol
2013 Ariens 9hp/24"
anddd a third WIDEOUTTT for the nbs F550 

pics of up soon


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

They'll like that machine. What plow brand on the honda?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

You're going to love the Rincon and Ariens. 

Good choice!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

How many trucks you up to now?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

No plow yet on quad, suggestions???


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

warn provantage front mount system. I have a 60" blade on my '13 rubicon. the system does away with everything underneath the quad. the mount goes under the winch mount and that's it. removal and installation of plow is super easy. with this type of mount you can raise the plow up all the way to tough the brush guard. that makes it super nice when unloading and loading the quad from truck or trailer.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Cycle country, manual lift blade.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

here is my set up with the warn provantage system


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Cycle country 60 with a winch Jared for the quad.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

5 trucks, 3 wideouts, 1 mvp plus


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

My sidewalk rig…needs some work but I got it cheap enough I dont care


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

If you can still do so, return the clear Vertex's and get red ones....they aren't like the strobes where a clear light behind a colored lens gives you the best output....red LED behind red lens gives you the best output. My first vertex install was done with clears behind red lens' and then the next one I did the red under red and the difference was incredible. For a four wheeler, the clear will still be real bright though!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

1:4 is "ready", I still need to put my aluminum back rack with the mini Whelen liberty back on it


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Is that a replacement of the GMC that was in the accident or was the damage less than anticipated?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Squires;1843210 said:


> Is that a replacement of the GMC that was in the accident or was the damage less than anticipated?


Fought with insurance, they refused to total it. Frame bent 1". I got it back and because it never was washed off after salting I had to replace every line on it, including oil dipstick tube, power steering box, upper control arms froze up, all the u-joints, etc. I am contemplating suing since repairs came to over $7k without insurance covering it...just not sure if its worth the headache and lawyer fees?? typically I would use my grandfather (lawyer) but he has his hands full with my grandma at the moment (cancer).

Here are some more teasers for now...


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that puddle or a small lake?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice equipment


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice fleet


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Picked up my first skid, a 262D


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

nice skid man we just picked up a bobcat S590 and are putting boss pusher on it as well interested to see how they work. We were looking at a Cat 242D prior


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Did you go to CCM at all?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

V_Scapes;1883619 said:


> Did you go to CCM at all?


Yes, why?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Washed and waiting


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

You going to put a plow on the Chevy?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

gallihersnow;1885543 said:


> You going to put a plow on the Chevy?


I am looking for another wideout at the moment...right now it hauls around side walk guys and I have been using it as my DD. I do have wiring and push plates to install this week so it can be a good backup if need be.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Dropping it off at its winter home


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

V_Scapes;1883619 said:


> Did you go to CCM at all?


Yes, year and a half....I dropped out to focus on work. Did you have Tolley?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

from what looks to be the last storm of this season.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I went from 2007 to about 2009. I had tolley and traynor. just curious if we had classes together.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

V_Scapes;1980940 said:


> I went from 2007 to about 2009. I had tolley and traynor. just curious if we had classes together.


We must have, thats the same time period I went with the same professors. I was 17-19 at the time and was by far the youngest in any class under the Challenger program since I was still in highschool for 2yrs


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Very cool looks like your doing well. Do you see Wall Landscape Services around at all?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

V_Scapes;1981350 said:


> Very cool looks like your doing well. Do you see Wall Landscape Services around at all?


I have seen his trucks around, he is a bit more north east of where I like to work....I also see First Rate Landscape, I know he was in some of my classes....he doesn't seem to be doing well since I think him and his partner split..... He actually parks in the same compound as where my buddy does.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I keep in touch with tommy. I also remember Dan from Everest.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

V_Scapes;1981388 said:


> I keep in touch with tommy. I also remember Dan from Everest.


Is it true him and his partner split? At least that's the rumor I heard...I try not to get too involved with the local guys. Ya, I know Dan...he was working for Cashman this winter as a sub for some site they do. He is still around as Everest though, last time I talked he was doing a lot of generator maintenance for his dad (he's an electrician) and then landscaping another 3-4 days a week. He does have a really nice setup!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

idk who First rate is so i cant say.


----------

